# Weed Line at the Nipple



## Skillet (Dec 26, 2011)

Leaving in a few hours for the Nipple and 131 area. We want to troll around in search of the weed line that was out a few days ago. Has anyone seen anything in that area in the past few days? I'll report back tonite if we locate anything significant.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

The weed line was there Wednesday.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Still a significant temp break and color change along the inside of the 100 fathom line. I'm sure that weedline is associated with it.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, that sounds just about where we were.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Newest sat. images aren't great but do show that line blending a lot more. Not nearly as defined as it was mid week.


----------



## gibbsrb (Apr 28, 2010)

Skillet,

Let me know how you guys do, we're thinking about trying to get out there tomorrow morning. Hope you guys get on em!!


----------



## gibbsrb (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, back from a long day on the water. Put out the spread around 7:30 am and trolled the nipple area. The water wasn't too great, but as we got further east we started to get better color. A lot of broken weeds holding a lot of chicken dolphin and bobos on the ride out, but no good weeds lines that we saw.

Between 7:30 and 12:00 we got 2 knock downs and one hook-up. Half way through the fight the line went slack and I reeled in a cut 200 lb leader. The fish hit a blue and white islander with a ballyhoo. My guess was that it was a pretty good sized Hoo. From there we decided to hit a few bottom spots and got to fight a few nice sized snapper. On the ride in we bounced from weed patch to patch casting to chickens and bobos with light tackle. Overall, water looks good on the east side of the nipple, but not as productive as we were hoping. We'll get um next time.


----------

